# Time for a change?



## Big Hobbit (Nov 2, 2010)

This last year has seen the distances dropping off with the irons. 7 iron used to be 160yds but I've found that 160yds is now a 6 iron at best. I'm also finding the the trajectory is flattening out quite a bit too, which is making me question whether I'm now of an age and ability where I can't get the best out of the stiff shafts I have in my irons. And I'm definitely a reg shaft in my driver now - tried a stiff for a few months last year and it was a disaster.

I guess commonsense suggests its time to seek out a decent pro, with the right gear, and find out if its time for some new irons with reg shafts. With that in mind I've taken a fancy to 3 different sets, and even had a bash with a couple of demo clubs.

Do I go for Mizuno MP-58's? Great spin rate, and boy do they climb but the 7 iron only flies the 150yds I'm getting now.
Do I go for the Cobra S3 pro's? Not much feed back from them, although the results were decent, they felt dead.
Do I go for Ping S56's? Wow, what a distance! 174yd average with the 7 iron but a very low spin rate, which I guess would make them pretty lively going into the greens.

Of the 3 the Cobra's were the prettiest, but hey its not a fashion parade. The Mizuno's were drop and stop, which I like but I would be hitting a 7 iron 150 whereas in the Ping's it would be somewhere around a 9 iron for 150yds. The question is would a Ping 9 iron stop as quick as the Mizuno 7 iron...?

Anyone out there playing either, and what's your thoughts?


----------



## alvarosh95 (Jan 3, 2011)

i think the best are the Mizuno MP-58's since i have hitted with them some balls and i liked them a lot. and if you are now loosing distance no problem to hit a 6 iron instead a 7 by the time you get to green


----------



## keiko (Apr 19, 2011)

It's not the arrow, it's the indian. In other words, why not fix your swing, then get new clubs. I am no doubt older than you and I found that as I aged, I needed to make my swing more efficient. For me, the answer came by seeing a good pro whom I visit every 3 months for a tune up. 
As to clubs, I like the taylor made irons and I really liked KZG blades years ago when I had them in my bag
I lengthened my swing and my driver shaft at the same time which gave me awesome distance off the tee; it took awhile to get consistency with the longer shaft(48") and I also lowered the driver head loft(7 degrees); which means the ball stays lower, goes further in the air and rolls like a bunny on the ground.
The pro I use is also a top 100 fitter so he takes care of two birds at the same time; these days, good pro's also know a bit about fitting which is ideal. I would avoid store salesmen and store fitters like the plague.



Big Hobbit said:


> This last year has seen the distances dropping off with the irons. 7 iron used to be 160yds but I've found that 160yds is now a 6 iron at best. I'm also finding the the trajectory is flattening out quite a bit too, which is making me question whether I'm now of an age and ability where I can't get the best out of the stiff shafts I have in my irons. And I'm definitely a reg shaft in my driver now - tried a stiff for a few months last year and it was a disaster.
> 
> I guess commonsense suggests its time to seek out a decent pro, with the right gear, and find out if its time for some new irons with reg shafts. With that in mind I've taken a fancy to 3 different sets, and even had a bash with a couple of demo clubs.
> 
> ...


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Big Hobbit said:


> This last year has seen the distances dropping off with the irons. 7 iron used to be 160yds but I've found that 160yds is now a 6 iron at best. I'm also finding the the trajectory is flattening out quite a bit too, which is making me question whether I'm now of an age and ability where I can't get the best out of the stiff shafts I have in my irons. And I'm definitely a reg shaft in my driver now - tried a stiff for a few months last year and it was a disaster.
> 
> I guess commonsense suggests its time to seek out a decent pro, with the right gear, and find out if its time for some new irons with reg shafts. With that in mind I've taken a fancy to 3 different sets, and even had a bash with a couple of demo clubs.
> 
> ...


Brian: You're as young as I am with more experience on this topic. The Pings might be the answer even if you have to relearn ball control to the green.


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

When my distances started to drop off, I bit the bullet, and put a 7 metal in my bag. That club took care of the longer distances, and of course it was easy just to take one more club for the shorter stuff. All this with out changing to new set of clubs, and better yet, with out having to change my swing. All I did was replace my 3 and 4 irons with the 7 wood, and an extra wedge.

Also when I had my swing checked out by my swing guru, he told me part of my distance loss was because I had started losing some my lag coming into the ball. In other words I was releasing the club into impact too early, which was adding loft.


----------



## Big Hobbit (Nov 2, 2010)

keiko said:


> It's not the arrow, it's the indian. In other words, why not fix your swing, then get new clubs. I am no doubt older than you and I found that as I aged, I needed to make my swing more efficient. For me, the answer came by seeing a good pro whom I visit every 3 months for a tune up.
> The pro I use is also a top 100 fitter so he takes care of two birds at the same time; these days, good pro's also know a bit about fitting which is ideal. I would avoid store salesmen and store fitters like the plague.


Hi Keiko,

I go for a tune up about once a year, unless there's a 'valve knocking.' The swing is good enough to knock it round in the mid to low 70's on a regular basis but in truth that's mainly down to a good short game and a red hot putter. Unfortunately a serious traffic accident a few years back has led to a limited swing. I wouldn't dream of buying from anywhere other than from a pro who has all the gear, and a good reputation for fitting - I just don't like admitting to my son he's that good. 



broken tee said:


> Brian: You're as young as I am with more experience on this topic. The Pings might be the answer even if you have to relearn ball control to the green.


Hi Bob, I like the idea of being able to knock in a high one from well out, and for the short stuff I've still got the Vokey wedges. The Ping is the current favourite but I need a good session on the launch monitor/tracker before I decide. I need to keep in mind the dispersion too.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Brian: I'm going stand by my suggestion of the Pings. Frogshair, Kieko and Alverosh95 bring good points to the table, but having that feel of new clubs does wonders for the brain. Now my brain ,she, would tell me you're not buying new clubs just buy the 7 iron or you can' play golf but once a month. Sometimes a change is good for the mind and soul.

I wouldn't change my brain for the world she's been stuck with me for over fourty years


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

I found the cheap way to deal with it. I just don't worry about it.  

I make sure that I know how far I do hit each club, then I just let it happen. I've never been particularly long with my irons anyway (the farthest I've ever hit an 8I is 145 yards), so getting a bit shorter doesn't really bother me. 

Now that I'm in my mid 60's I just don't get too excited about such things. Even when I'm playing in Men's club tournaments, I'm out for the fun of it, not for blood. If I do well, that's just a bonus.


----------

